# Kindle DX: "next page" button doesn't always advance text to next page



## lisalealea (Nov 26, 2008)

Kindle DX w system 2.5.5 in an Oberon cover:

When I am reading a book and click the "next page" button (with an arrow pointing to the right), sometimes the page doesn't turn.  I wait a while, then click the "next page" button again.  Usually the book then advances 2 pages and I have to use the "previous page" button to get to the page I want to read.  Rarely I have to press the "next page" button a third time before the page will advance.  

When this happens, it usually doesn't occur in the early part of a reading session but more typically after reading for 10 - 30 minutes.  Once it happens, it tends to keep happening although not necessarily on every page turn.  Sometimes it gets so annoying that I just stop reading.  I have used "restart" (both fr the menu and by using the "turn off / turn on button) which might improve the situation (but not so much that I have concluded that it is the solution).  

It occurred to me that the problem might be that I am incompletely compressing the "next page" button b/c the Oberon case is softer than the m-Edge case that I used to use w my K2.  I am not convinced that is the case, but have ordered an out of production m-Edge case which should arrive this week and will try that out to see if it makes a difference.

I had no such problem w my original (white) DX, but upgraded (and gave my white one to my cousin in the Army in Iraq) in order to get the e-ink screen w improved resolution that is a part of the current (graphite) DX.

Has anyone else experienced a similar problem w a DX?

Thanks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you tried a restart? It corrects many odd things on Kindles.

Sorry, missed that you had tried a restart the first time I read your post.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Since you've already tried a restart, all I can think to suggest is remove it completely from the cover, and read on it for a while and see if it makes a difference. I remember when I used my K2 with an Oberon, that I did often miss hitting the button hard enough for the Kindle to respond.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

This problem to me doesn't sound like the case, because if the case were stopping you from pressing the button then when you pressed it again it would only move one page.

The fact that it's moving two pages on the second press makes it sound to me that the DX is seeing the key press but is not reacting to it. I can't think of any reason why this would be, are you definitely waiting long enough? Maybe it's having a "go slow" moment - try waiting a few seconds after the first press and see what happens.

One thought, though... make sure that you (or the case) are not accidentally pressing another key as well (alt or shift for instance), this may affect the behaviour of the page keys.


----------



## lisalealea (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you for the responses and various ideas - I am grateful for the brain storming.  To respond to your suggestions:

- Yes - I have restarted; not sure that the restart improves the problem and it definitely doesn't keep it from recurring.

- I am sure that I am waiting long enough for the page to turn.  It is true, I grew up in NYC and can be very impatient:  But I _know_ that, and I am not being so in these circumstances!

- Taking the Kindle out of the cover is an obvious idea, but one that hadn't occurred to me!  So I will test that for a while.

- Taking care that I am not pressing another key is also an obvious idea and again one that hadn't occurred to me, so I will pay attention to that as well.

- I agree, the problem is that somehow the Kindle DX is not acting on the "advance page" button, but when it skips 2 pages on the next compression of that button, that tells me that in some part of its little brain it knew I had already pressed the button once.  I never had such a problem w the original K, the K2, or the original kindle DX - only w the new 3G graphite Kindle DX.  (Oh, and my husband doesn't have this problem w his K3, nor have I had it while using his K3.)

I will report back on the results of my research after a few days.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Have you tried to test if you have an indexing problem? If the CPU is overworking itself, _maybe_ that could cause a page turn request to get stuck in the queue for a bit (pure speculation on my part, mind you).

To see if you have an indexing problem, from the Home screen, type a nonsense word/phrase (like "dosjdkandkse") then select "Find in my items" (or "Search my items", or something like that). If the results include one or more books that it says it cannot search, you might want to delete them from the device and then reload them (from Amazon or from your PC or whatever) and see if they index correctly this time. (Give them some time after reloading them for the Kindle to finish indexing them.)

Otherwise, you could always call Kindle CS at Amazon and see if they have any ideas, or if they'll send you a replacement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lisa, from your description, it sounds like the button may not be making contact properly. One last thing you might try: get a can of compressed air and blow it in under the buttons. If there's a speck of something in there causing a contact issue that might clear it.

If it doesn't, it's probably time to call Kindle Customer Support and explain the problem. If you're still under warranty I'm sure they'll replace it for you. If not, they will probably still at least offer a discount on a new unit. With the smaller Kindles I know they've been very proactive about helping the customer keep a Kindle in their hands, giving $75 toward a new one, for instance to folks whose out of warranty K1 or K2 units fail.

Good luck!


----------



## lisalealea (Nov 26, 2008)

NogDog:  I forgot to mention that I have checked for a book that is stuck indexing - and no dice.

Ann:  Thanks for the suggestion about the compressed air.  I will try that.  I agree that it seems as though the button isn't making contact correctly.

I am still trying out reading without a cover to see if the problem occurs under those circumstances, or if it is more likely / only likely to occur while in the Oberon cover.

And I will now admit:
a.  I am using you all to refine my investigations before I call Kindle support.
b.  I have two graphite DX Kindles, and each one has the problem.  When the first one developed it, I bought the second kindle and cloned the contents of the first to the second (I have nearly 1000 books and tons of collections).  Imagine my horror to discover that the second one (known as Autre DX) has exactly the same problem!  So I really want to test out all the possibilities and get my thoughts in order before I start exchanging units - don't want to make an exchange only to find out that the error lies w the user, right??

Thanks for all the ideas.  More suggestions always welcome.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If you've got the problem with both DX's then it's less likely to be hardware.

If the two DX's are clones with 1000 books and lots of collections, then I'd suggest you consider resetting one of them back to factory settings (so no books any more), add one single book, and try it to see what happens.

That might help to either exclude the content as the problem or point towards it being the problem.


----------



## lisalealea (Nov 26, 2008)

Morf - Your idea to reset one DX to factory settings and start over is a reasonable idea.  One I am resisting:  Having gotten the second DX, loaded everything on to it and imported the collections fr the first DX...I then reset the first DX to factory settings and loaded stuff back into the first and imported the collections fr the second.  A time consuming procedure.  I will add that nearly all my books are from Amazon; I don't have many pdfs (maybe 3) and since I wiped the contents fr the first DX I don't have any mobi etc. books.  Not saying I won't take your advice, just that I'm not thrilled on taking that path again and slower than I did the first time!  But I thank you for your kind suggestion.  Please forgive my balky response.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Lisa, I understand your feelings, I wouldn't want to have to do this to my Kindle either.

The rationale behind my suggestion is that you're at the stage where you need to know if it is a hardware fault or related to the content you've got on the Kindle. Now since you've got two exhibiting the same fault, that makes hardware less likely. Therefore it's more likely to be content, either the quantity you have or something about one particular book. Hence my suggestion which is the logical way to start to troubleshoot the problem.

The other way you could go about this is to report it to Amazon and see if they offer to replace one of the machines. If they do, you could get them to ship the replacement first, then you could use this as the empty machine to troubleshoot the problem. I think if you found the problem and decided you wanted to keep your original machine, you could tell Amazon you're going to return the replacement and they wouldn't mind - but you try this and they object don't blame me!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Morf, I understand Lisa doesn't want to go through all that restoration work to get it back up after resetting it to factory. I don't blame her. Can't she just do a computer back up of the Kindle like it was an external hard drive, then reset it to factory and try it. If she then wanted to go back will it work just to copy and paste the back up file back to the Kindle?

I have never had to do this, but I always keep a copy on my computer just in case.

Scott


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd love to be able to answer that, but to be honest I don't know. It _should_ work, and might be worth trying, but it's not something I've ever done so I wouldn't want to stake my reputation on it!

Kryten: Sir, I'll stake my reputation on it.
Rimmer: Kryten, you haven't got a reputation.
Kryten: No, sir, but I'm hoping to acquire one from this escapade.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I _think_ that if you copy the contents of the "documents" on the Kindle to your hard drive, do a factory reset, and then re-copy the contents back to the "documents" folder (of the SAME KINDLE). . . . it _should_ work. No guarantees but perhaps worth a try as, if it does work, you're all set and, if it doesn't, well, you're no worse off than you would have been anyway. 

(love the Red Dwarf reference. . . .DH has the series on DVD. . . .wish the books were on Kindle US. . . . . .)


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (love the Red Dwarf reference. . . .DH has the series on DVD. . . .wish the books were on Kindle US. . . . . .)


I've got them all in paperback, and various other RD books and stuff as well. None of them are available for the Kindle on Amazon UK either, but I did spot this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stasis-Leaked-Unofficial-Behind-Scenes/dp/B0048ELKOO/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299344889&sr=1-6 - I've got the sample, it's a collection of articles from the short-lived Smegazine, most copies of which I've got as well!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I _think_ that if you copy the contents of the "documents" on the Kindle to your hard drive, do a factory reset, and then re-copy the contents back to the "documents" folder (of the SAME KINDLE). . . . it _should_ work. No guarantees but perhaps worth a try as, if it does work, you're all set and, if it doesn't, well, you're no worse off than you would have been anyway.
> 
> That is the theory I am operating under when I keep making these copies.
> 
> ...


----------

